# Scarlet badis?



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know this species? Do you think a couple would be ok in a 10 gallon with a docile betta?
I had one years ago and would love to have more but I don't know if they are fin nippers. The fish I had with mine before lived in a different part of the water column.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Scarlet Badis are for species only tanks. They aren't good with any tankmates really besides shrimp due to their super small size and they aren't very quick at getting food. Any other tank mates would snatch it up. So IMO, I wouldn't do it. You could keep 2 in a 5 gallon tank.


----------

